# Speckled Bellies



## huntersmith44 (May 14, 2003)

I was just wondering how come I have been seeing so many speckled bellies now in the spring. I have never shot a speckled bellie in my life. I don't even remeber seeing them in the fall ever. Do they have a different migration path in the fall than in the spring.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah pretty much!! Alot of them migrate thru further west in the fall. I have been to Medicine lake in NE montana in the fall and its unbelievable!
You gettin' any snows around Carrington?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Specks do run different migration routes in the spring...although I'm not sure of the exact reason why.

Check out specklebelly migration patterns here, very interesting:

http://mercury.bio.uaf.edu/~eric_rexsta ... me2003.htm


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

God I wish that we could shoot a couple of them in the spring! There's nothing worse than having one of those big-barred bastards come into the spread in the spring and not being able to pull the trigger.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...they decoy pretty well to a water spread....we had a couple hundred sleeping in the decoys at one time last year.There would be big flocks of mixed birds going over high and the Specks would just swirl down and take a nap,while the snows kept on truck'in.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I see a lot more specks in the spring up here, then i do in the fall. A few years ago, i had some come over so low you cold have used a tennis racket. Told my daughter (who was twelve) to just lay back and enjoy. Told her she might not see that again. Thats just one of the things that's so great about the spring migration.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Most go over western ND in the fall but do not stop. If you go out in Bismarck the night of the first big storm you will hear them go over by the thousands. They are the most common goose I hear at night around here. On a good note we are seeing more and more every year. Not enough to get fired up about yet but time will tell.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I decoyed specks last fall with snows...not alot but it was cool


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We had a flock of 4 birds come into the spread last september for the early season. 2 of the birds in the flock were specks. Of course, the closest ive ever came to a speck in the fall couldnt have bb's thrown at it :eyeroll:


----------

